
Numbers Every Programmer Should Know by Year - smaili
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~rcs/research/interactive_latency.html
======
mchahn
Yes, every programmer should know the numbers for 2016. I was off on several
of them.

But why must I know the other years?

~~~
detaro
I think it should be parsed as 'historic values of the "numbers every
programmer should know (the current values of)"'.

It's interesting to see the development, maybe it helps to understand past
decisions, but outside the current set nothing to memorize.

